# Diamond Willow Brooms



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We have just made a batch of diamond willow brooms and besoms, just in time for Halloween. Our brooms are meant to be used as tools, but they look good enough to hang on the wall between uses. This is a full size diamond willow floor broom we recently completed. You can see it & the whole collection, from hearth brooms, besoms, and porch brooms in our Etsy shop. Or you can order any one you like from us right here by sending us a PM. Enjoy!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Still gorgeous brooms.True craftsmanship. Would love to buy one but hubby says focus on Christmas first. Do you do this year round and are their usually any available after the holidays?


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes ma'am we sure do make brooms year around. It gets a little slow in the summer, but that's mostly because we are fooling off when the weather is so nice. We don't make all of our income from the broom shop, so we spend about 1/2 of our work time making them. We enjoy every minute of it, especially in the winter when the weather is cold. We work in the shop those days & drink hot coffee! 

Btw... our brooms last a long time with normal use. Up to about 20 years, sweeping off the porch, isn't too bad!


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking about pounding out a few sets of fire irons for christmas. Can you mount a broom on my handle? (flat) How much handle length do you need to do the job? What is your time frame to get 3 brooms back to me if I send you the handles? Oh, and does a square of round handle base work best. I also can drill hole in them if needed.
By the way, I do like the looks of anything with diamonded willow handle. They are one of nature's little bit of fun. We have it down by the river. I enjoy gluing little carved characters into the diamonds. Things like mice and little elves. We enven have some that I have made into tree ornaments for christmas.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi CIW i can get them back to you pretty fast, but they do need a week to dry before they can be shipped. I'd figure about 2 weeks from the day you ship, until you get them back. I can send them priority. 

I have only made brooms on round stock, but I don't see why square would be a problem. A hole drilled about 1" from the end is nice. We charge $35 per hearth broom plus actual shipping cost. Or we could trade for a few wrought iron handles if you are interested.

I like your idea about putting little elves in the diamonds... We love diamond willow!


----------

